#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭聲明

## 白袍狐仙

本人白袍狐仙

於中華民國97年6月3日，

因課業壓力自覺已經無法時常上線管理版務，

以及無法達成狼之樂園版友及狼王之期待，

申請辭去心理諮商輔導中心版主職務一職，

願狼王恩准

並再一次對於無法完成托付之重責大任至上萬分抱歉。

以上。

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝狐仙這段期間對於文學創作以及輔導狼友上的貢獻

發文上狐仙版主的質量均優, 若能夠增加同理心以及輔導技巧相信必定更為優秀

那麼就先准予卸任, 期待課業閒暇之餘繼續鼓勵狼友們

----------

